# Out Of Corn Starch?



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have been trying to find replacements for food items that may not be available when/after TSHTF. One that I have given a lot of time and effort is Corn Starch. I have been told that a substitute can be made from potatoes and have even made small quantities but until now, not in any significant amounts.

While "messing around" I ran a pile of peeled, raw potatoes through the shredder plate of my food processor, spread them on dehydrator trays and then dehydrated them around 125 until they were bone dry. Dont know exactly how long it took because I put them on to dry when I wen to bed and when I woke up they were done. I then ground the results as fine as my grain mill would grind and tried some of it when making a Stir Fry lseveral days ago.

It worked great, didn't add a potato taste and thickened the liquid in the stir fry up to a translucent appearance like the corn starch would. 

I have it sealed in a 1/2 gallon jar and am going to use it on regular intervals to check its shelf life. I think I have myself a winner.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't cook with corn starch but I do use it in two of my body powders. (so I keep some on hand.  ) and thanks for the tip, it will go into my notes!

As a sidenote:

I've been looking at Arrowroot, I've heard they can grow it in Florida ... so it may also work in Texas. The tubers are right at 25% starch, if I remember right.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I use a juicer to extract potato juice as a thickener, potatoes being almost 80% water, I then either fry up what's left as hashed browns or dehydrate them for homemade potato flakes, or feed them to Lord Bacon (my pig).


----------



## swainsrus (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh my word! Y'all are all awesome! I love this forum and you super smarties that think of things my brain can't and then share them. Now I have to try this, potatoes are on the list! Thank you.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

swainsrus said:


> Oh my word! Y'all are all awesome! I love this forum and you super smarties that think of things my brain can't and then share them. Now I have to try this, potatoes are on the list! Thank you.


I had never thought to use a juicer to juice potatoes(Blob), gonna have to try that one.....ya DO learn something new every day.


----------

